# Areas of Malaga.



## Macgomez (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,
Thinking if buying a 2/3 bedroom flat in the 
Malaga city area.......
Centro 
Carretera de Cádiz	
Este
Churriana 
Campanillas 
Ciudad Jardín 
Bailén-Miraflores	
Puerto de la Torre
Palma-Palmilla 
Teatinos-Universidad
Cruz de Humilladero

Can anybody give me of the areas above
I could start looking.....

Mac


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Macgomez said:


> Hi,
> Thinking if buying a 2/3 bedroom flat in the
> Malaga city area.......
> Centro
> ...


The best thing to do is to rent first. Cos actually some of those areas you've listed arent in Malaga centro, but the province - Churriana for one is out in the sticks behind the airport. Also, buying in Spain can be complicated and is costly, once you've bought, you wont want to sell again - even if you could. Property prices are still falling!!!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

As JOjo said, Churriana is not in the centro, but if you like watching planes take off and land, you should like to live there.
Best to come to Malaga for a holiday, or longer and check those places out. Personally I prefer El Palo, but even that is on the fringe of the city and you never mentioned it!


----------



## Macgomez (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,
It's only a holiday flat I'm after, for family and friends. 
Would be looking to keep for 20-25 years.....
Any areas or street you would avoid....
Reckon about 10% of purchase price for fees and the likes....

Mac


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Macgomez said:


> Hi,
> It's only a holiday flat I'm after, for family and friends.
> Would be looking to keep for 20-25 years.....
> Any areas or street you would avoid....
> ...



I would recommend Torremuelle, which isnt anywhere near to malaga city, but its great for holidays. Its sort of in the countryside, but not quite, its near a train station which goes straight to the airport, its near the sea and it has a couple of shops and a couple of bars and its near to Benalmadena, which is a tourist resort 

Thats just my recommendation, but it depends on your likes etc. Maybe others will post their preferences??? But its down to you in the end

Jo xxx


----------



## Macgomez (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks, but don't think my budget would quite stretch to
anything I've seen here. 
Looking at area to the west of Malaga city. Cadiz Rd....

Can anybody shine any light on this area???

Mac


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Macgomez said:


> Reckon about 10% of purchase price for fees and the likes....


Have you factored in about €2-3k PA running costs and rising as well?


----------



## Macgomez (Nov 4, 2013)

zenkarma said:


> Have you factored in about €2-3k PA running costs and rising as well?


€100 a month council tax..... Electricity, water, gas another £2/300 a year????
Am I missing other stuff???

Mac


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Macgomez said:


> Am I missing other stuff???


Yes you are.

I have a 1 bed flat in Almeria. 

It's current annual running cost whilst being occupied about 6 weeks of the year is currently €2,000 and that's rising.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Macgomez said:


> Thanks, but don't think my budget would quite stretch to
> anything I've seen here.
> Looking at area to the west of Malaga city. Cadiz Rd....
> 
> ...


You are referring to the Carreterra de Cadiz. It's an area just off the Avenida de Valazquez. I have driven through the area without taking too much notice of apartments due to the traffic. It's not a part of the city I particularly like, but you may know more than me. If you ever drive there, make sure you have a sat nav as it is difficult to find your way out.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

zenkarma said:


> Have you factored in about €2-3k PA running costs and rising as well?




what's the pros and cons of renting / buying in Spain?


These other costs what exactly are they...
council tax water etc are ones everyone will understand...any different types of costs compared to the UK?

also what would a renter pay or not have to pay compared to an owner?

thanks in advance.


----------

